# Lenovo Yoga Book - Wacom Tablet

## Spargeltarzan

Hi,

I recently bought the Lenovo Yoga Book Tablet https://www3.lenovo.com/us/en/yoga-book/ capable with Windows and Android. A quick research showed Linux will run on it too. Does anyone have experience for the Yoga Book?

Even if I run Gentoo successfully, are there any Linux apps available with similar features like Myscript Nebo, Lectures Notes, Xobo for Note Taking with the Wacom and PDF editing.

I wonder if I could virtualize these Android apps, but the little hardware specs could make it uncomfortable.

Currently I still run it with Android and worry also about the Linux mobility features, battery saving, etc... I believe Gnome might be the best choice for the touchscreen (run it already on my Touchscreen Notebook)

Any advice or experience will be appreciated!

Kind Regards,

Richard

----------

## raoulsalan

just do it at first .

gnome will give you shitty touchscreen experience but  it is the best in linux 

use xfce4 if you want to save power

----------

## Spargeltarzan

I found people successfully installed Ubuntu, but cant get wifi, halo keyboard, etc. working. With Gentoo maybe more easy to compile right settings, I might try it soon...

When someone has experience with Gentoo on tablets generally advice is welcome too  :Smile: 

Lenovo Forum

----------

